# Dx Code for Friable Nodule in Cecum



## hcg (Aug 29, 2012)

I need help on this one. ICD 9 book does not have a code for cecum nodule. 

*Findings*: There is a small, firm pale nodule in the cecum. The nodule was very friable with small arteriole which continue to bleed.

I would appreciate some help. Thank you.


----------



## koatsj (Aug 29, 2012)

Does the operative report state angiodysplasia or AV malformation of intestine? You could then use 569.85 as he states it continues to bleed. If not, I would probably use 569.89.


----------



## hcg (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. No there was no evidence. Here's the whole findings:

"There was no evidence of angioectasia/AVM, ulcerated mucosae, colitis or polyps in the colon. On retro-flexed view, medium-sized internal hemorrhoids were found. The hemorrhoids showed no bleeding stigmata. There is a small, firm, pale nodule in the cecum. Two cold forceps biopsies were taken. To control bleeding, 2 clips were applied, with success. Multiple images were captured. The nodule was very friable with small arteriole w/c continued to bleed; hemoclips x 2 stopped the bleeding."


----------



## koatsj (Aug 30, 2012)

What is the diagnosis on the path report?


----------



## hcg (Aug 30, 2012)

The report was:

Colon, cecum nodule biopsy. The slides show nodular colonic mucosa with mild congestion. There is no evidence of granuloma or active cryptitis, microscopic colitis, dysplasia or malignancy


----------



## koatsj (Aug 30, 2012)

I would bill it as 569.89 then


----------



## hcg (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help "koatsj" I do appreciate the time you spent in answering my dx coding confusion.


----------

